# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  how to paste tables?

## joeu2004

How can I paste a table into a posting?

In the toolbar, all of the table icons are greyed out except Table.  Also, the Paste From Word icon is greyed out.

And when I click on Table, I only get HTML tags like [tr] and [td].  I do not see any way to interleave data that I copied to the clipboard (e.g. a range of cells in Excel, or a table in Word), other than manually.

I tried using both IE 8 and Firefox 19.

This functionality (pasting tables) works when posting to mrexcel.com.  So I do not believe it is a limitation of the browser that I am using.

Perhaps the problem is with my General Settings.

For this forum, I seem to have a choice of only two editor interfaces:  basic and standard.

For mrexcel.com, I also have a third choice:  enhanced (full WYSIWYG).

That is described in the General Settings section for this forum, to wit:  "there are three interface types available to you. The simplest of these is a simple text box, while the last is a fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor, which allows you to format your text as you want it and see the results immediately".

So, why don't I have the option to select the "enhanced" editor interface in this forum?

----------


## Tony Valko

> when posting to mrexcel.com...
> 
> For mrexcel.com...



You aren't in Kansas anymore!  :Wink: 





> How can I paste a table into a posting?



The easiest way:

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-and-data.html

It's a long read.

----------


## joeu2004

> You aren't in Kansas anymore! [....] The easiest way:
> http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-and-data.html
> It's a long read.



Well, that seems to confirm what I already know.  Yes, I used HTML code tags as a work-around.  But I had to make a lot of adjustments manually.  Yes, clicking on the Table icon inserts the appropriate HTML table, tr and td tags.  But it seems I must interleave data manually.  Really not appropriate for anything more than a few items.

I don't understand why the icons for the other Table tools are greyed out.

And I don't understand why this forum does not recognize tables when they are pasted.

As I said, I think the root cause is the fact that I (we?) don't have the "enhanced" editor available to me (us?).  So I think the question boils down to:  how do I select the "enhanced" editor?

Since it is mentioned in the General Settings description, I thought it might be available only to "experienced" posters, however this forum defines that (e.g. number of posts).

But if Tony does not have that capability, I guess no one does.  Surprise!  

I realize the features of each forum vary.  But: (a) the appearance of this forum is so similar to mrexcel.com that I suspect they use the same underlying software; and (b) the General Settings describes the "enhanced" editor, as I mentioned.

Oh well, it is what it is.  Just asked in case I overlooked the obvious.  I think not. :-(

I guess I'll just go back to Kansas. ;-)

PS:  That said, there is a tool (perhaps many) that constructs the table HTML for us, at least when copy-and-pasting from Excel.  It is often used and cited in mrexcel.com.  Perhaps it is the one cited by shg in the thread cited by Tony.  I just prefer to KISS.

----------


## alansidman

Is this what you are looking to do?

Data Range

*A*
*B*
*C*
*D*
*E*
*F*
*G*
*H*

*1*









*2*









*3*









*4*









*5*









*6*
4
4
4
4
4
4
4
4

*7*
5
5
5
5
5
5
5
5

*8*
6
6
6
6
6
6
6
6

*9*
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

*10*
8
8
8
8
8
8
8
8

*11*
9
9
9
9
9
9
9
9

*12*
10
10
10
10
10
10
10
10

*13*
11
11
11
11
11
11
11
11

*14*
12
12
12
12
12
12
12
12

*15*
13
13
13
13
13
13
13
13

*16*
14
14
14
14
14
14
14
14

*17*
15
15
15
15
15
15
15
15



If so, then Tony's link should do it.  He provided a Macro/VBA solution that does the HTML for you.  For me it is highlight the table, click on the macro and paste into the forum.

----------

